# Manual/Wheelie Tips



## SingleTrackDemon (Feb 20, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone could help me out. Im trying to learn and cant get it down good. If anyone has any good instructional videos or knows a good instructional site that would be super.

Thanks.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Do a search.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Do a search.


(WTF)

I didn't expect to see do a search response in this froum so soon. I guess things never change.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

SingleTrackDemon said:


> I was just wondering if anyone could help me out. Im trying to learn and cant get it down good. If anyone has any good instructional videos or knows a good instructional site that would be super.
> 
> Thanks.


It doesn't seem to be something you can learn from Videos, or site, just ride you bike and keep working on it. The more you work at it the better you will get, just try to keep your rear near the tire .

BTW I don't know what you ride, but its much eaiser to learn on a hardtail or rigid frame.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

1. read this - 

Be able to flip your bike over when ever you want. then do it so you don't flip it over (so lean wayy (NOTE: WAYYYYYY, like over your rear wheel, knees bent, arms somewhat straight), and find the balance point.

2. go out and practice for at least an hour at a time.... i have been doing that for a while and i jsut pulled a manual in the bike lane for a good 200ft (scared the **** out of me though when the bus flew past me!)...

3. dont get fed up, it is gonna take a long-ass time to learn, try them whenever you are on your bike. like going to the store etc...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Lean back more. Just ride. You won't be able to have someone explain it, you gotta just do it. All the time.


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

> If anyone has any good instructional videos or knows a good instructional site that would be super


www.biketrials.com


----------



## rockhop (Mar 22, 2006)

> Do a search


No need to search. Eventually someone with half a brain will respond.

oh yea... www.hansrey.com


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

This topic has been covered so many times. So yes, do a damn search.

Reading up on it won't help you much. It's about practice, practice, practice.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Gotta love the seach function, it's on almost every single forum, yet nobody uses it apparently...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

http://forums.mtbr.com/search.php?searchid=3150465


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I can wheelie, but I can't manual.


----------



## rush340 (May 22, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> I can wheelie, but I can't manual.


What he said.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Try harder. It's really simple, just lay back more, have a finger on the brake at all times and be sure to know how to bail out. Try some speed, it always helps. Learning on a downward slope(a hill) helps, because while you're working on technique and all, it helps keep the speed up, as you'll be using the brakes a lot when you start getting it. Once you work out how manuals work, you'll use the rear brake less and less.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I learned how to bail out after a rather unfortunate fall when i learned to wheelie. Namely, I fell on my ass so hard that I could barely walk. Now, I jump off if I feel the bike tipping over the back wheel and land on my feet.


----------



## ANdRewLIu6294 (Sep 16, 2005)

that works fine and all, except, when your going really fast, and you tip on a manual, if you land on your feet, you gotta run like a monkey to not fall.

anyway, just practice wheelies first, and once you got them down, a manual comes alot easier. find your balance point on your bike, and once you do, you can just keep pedaling the same rate, instead of going faster and faster to keep you up. if you feel yourself going back, tap the rear brake a bit. if you find yourself falling forward, pedal faster.


----------



## Chone (Jun 17, 2006)

When you feel you are going backwards, push the bike with your feet jumping outwards, grab the handlebars tight and land with your feet firmly, this way you lose fear of flipping over.

Manuals are very easy once you learn to feather-brake and pump your legs to pick up the front, modulate those two well, gain some lateral balance and you are done with it, try to perfect the front pull first. Its also possible to manual without pumping or feather braking though its a little more tricky and unprecise, just go very fast, lift the front and center your weight... many riders do it like this.

Wheelies are easier, just maintain a good pedal pace and don't give in, you won't need to feather brake as much but keep your finger on the lever, when the front is coming down, start pedaling a little faster and bring your weight backwards... use your knees and pedaling motion for lateral balance.


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

First of all, what do you mean by "pump your legs"? and second I find it difficult to really feather my breaks while holding my bars up. I have Hayes 9s and I haven't been able to get precise enough modulation. If I touch em, the front is going to drop.


----------



## Chone (Jun 17, 2006)

Use one finger and barely touch the right lever (or rear brake), like you tap it lightly, just "feather" them, its hard to explain with words but it is much easier to do with hydros, I do so on bb5s.

Pumping with your knees is nothing more than flexing your knees and arms and stretching them back to pick the front by surging power from your body and not the drivetrain (like in a wheelie), this keeps the front up and gives you a little extra push to maintain forward momentum, watch any street video where there is manual to know what I mean, Jeff Lenosky portion in NWD6 shows it superbly, Lenosky is an awesome manualer.

Be sure to have your feet properly positioned... (balls of your feet at spindle), correct foot position helps manualing a lot, it helps just about any trials/street move as you get an extra pivot point at your ankles and more leverage.

Good luck and remember, manuals are easy but take a lot LOT of practice to make a consistent move and improve, practice every day and you should eventually manual like a master.


----------



## Fisherfan (Jun 9, 2005)

*Manuals Etc*

There are at least three good techniques videos/DVD's out there. Ryan Leech's "Mastering the Art of Trials" has good coverage of manuals and has a lotta, lotta more stuff. It is probably better to try to master techniques with consistent advice/direction like on a DVD rather than get piecemeal advice from a bunch of threads/guys (girls?) on this forum. Also there are a few good trials-types websites like trailszen (I think that is how it is spelled).

Good luck with the manuals.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

do you guys sit or stand when you do a wheelie? and to get the front wheel up do you compress the front and lift up, or just use the shear acceleration from pedaling to get the front end up?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I sit down, because a wheelie while standing up not only looks goofy, but is just too much work to keep up.

I give a nice good shove with the acceleration(the front sometimes get very light, and even leaves the ground a bit when I do that, and that alone) and help out the lightness in the front with a little pull, and voilà, the wheel is up, barely any effort, and just like the energizer bunny, I keep going, and going, and going!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

ANdRewLIu6294 said:


> that works fine and all, except, when your going really fast, and you tip on a manual, if you land on your feet, you gotta run like a monkey to not fall.


crashing on a manual is no fun


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

Wheelies are almost completely worthless (almost only because they look cool). Manuals and bunny hopping start off with the same sort of motion. Most of the guys that can manual pretty well also have decent bunny hop skills. The best way to practice the motion for both of them is to go out into some flat area and try to throw the bulk of your weight over the rear hub. Trying it off a curb makes it a little easier to do. Once you get the basic motion down things will come a lot easier to you and your balance is definitely going to be better than before.


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

wow thanks for all the useful advice guys


----------

